# KYB GR2's



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

Is the KYB GR2 a replacement shock or a one step better then replacement and is the performance better then stock

Do they have a life time warranty or what.

What other shock is available for a b12 sentra.

A GR2 is 83 Canadian
i can also get koni and tocikos

Will they blow on me after a year of driving on the stock springs


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

They are just for replacing the stock. I have them on my 240 with H&R springs and they don't do so well. Ride became VERY harsh too....and that's on a 240. Imagine what would the sentra be like with these shocks. However my friend have the same combo on a civic hatch and altima and comfort level remind while handling improve ALOT.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Go with Tokico. I have them on my front suspension and they still holding up like new after 5 years of flying over speed bumps and city driving.


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

tokico what blues and are they adjustable or not and what's the garanty and i'm planning on keeping the original springs


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The GR-2s should be fine with the stock springs. They die if you put them with lowering springs.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Alright folks, here we go. KYB GR-2's are factory upgrades. They have a stiffer rebound than factory, which is often referred to as harsh, but it allows for less body roll and better handling. I had 1 3/4" drop springs on mine with zero problems for over two years on decent roads with the KYB's, they were 100% better than stock with the same springs. It wasn't until I moved to New Orleans with craters for roads that I blew one of my KYB's. And that was only due to repeated bottoming out do to poorly kept roads. I have heard alot more negativity about Tokico blues on both B13's and other platforms than I have about KYB's. Hope thi helps.
John


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

I have BOTH KYB and Tokico on my cars. AND I drive daily in manhattan NYC........no worst road than this. KYB just not as good as the Tokico...........TOKICO last........KYB's ok........but I'll never get the GR2 again.....maybe AGX


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

what do you mean by rebound. I think that my shocks in the front are seized up they won't absorb the bumps they just go over them.
What does rebound mean


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Rebound is how fast the shock goes back up..


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

The Gr2's are definatly better than stock struts i put them on my car combined with the sprint lowstreat 2" springs plus i have the strut bar and sway bar so the ride is nice and stiff my car rides wonderfull on the highway and great in the city unless i hit a pothole and thatll jolt the hell out of me but it doesnt bounce or go crazy just single hit nice smooth action.

I would say for those of us without a Big paycheck the Gr2's are wonderfull and definatly the best for the buck. you can get them for $39.00 cheeper than nissan oem replacement.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Hey nismodriver..*

what do u think will happen to a 2 inch drop (dropzone) and new gr-2 shocks and struts plus i have 17 inch rims? will they blow and bottomout alooot, and do u think the kyb strut mounts and boots will help? thank you


----------

